# NFS properties



## sun69 (Dec 25, 2012)

what does anyone know about them ? Ask me to do some work for them


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

www.nfs365.com ?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I see they a a member of the exclusive club NAMFS....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

they are out of Florida and basically do a 50% split on profit and they will reimburse you for materials over a $100.00 I believe.

I have met the owner before and we have a few mutual friends from what I gather they are a good regional but they are a regional.

Their compliance ratings are low with a few companies and I know that is due to covering entire states by using crappy subs. This happens to everyone that employs that business model.


----------

